

Show HN: Measuring day to day improvements doing push-ups for 100 days - karenxcheng
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gu_1L6XJM-c&feature=youtu.be

======
karenxcheng
She recorded herself on giveit100.com which is the startup we're working on

[https://giveit100.com/@estella/n70kcr](https://giveit100.com/@estella/n70kcr)

~~~
pedalpete
Cool site, I hadn't seen it before, but the autoplay on hover with the sound
on is atrocious. The sound quality in the videos just isn't good enough, so I
get a horrible hissing sound coming out of my speakers as I try to view your
page. It was bad enough that I closed the window without really giving you a
good look because it was so horrible. Sure I could have muted my speakers, but
that shouldn't be your defence for offending visitors.

------
brianfinkel
This is so inspiring, magnificent.

